# Low Fuel Light



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

Any idea on when the low fuel light is supposed to come on? I think it is at the 10 gallon mark but I am not sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't think they have one, but mine is like a 95 so im not too sure.


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

I also have a 1995 GXE and it has a low fuel light....anyone?


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

10 gal is quite a bit, considering the size of the tank.............I have a 96 GXE with a 16-gal tank, so 10 gal would be 2 gal more than half a tank............

Generally, the light should come on shortly after it reaches the empty mark to let you know you should find a gas station ASAP..........I'm not sure what the range is, in miles, when the light comes on, but I would think at least a couple of miles or more......

HTH 
---Cole


----------



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

5 miles when light comes on, I tracked it...with a can of gas of course!


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

haha thanks


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

So how many gallons are in a 1995 GXE tank?


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a 1996 and mine has a 16 gallon tank.And like they all said,it comes on when very close to empty. I have tried it and that's about when it comes on. never ran out of gas,though!


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

16 gal?? i have a97 gxe and i think i only have a 12...it cost me about 35$ to fill my tank..when gas here is like avergae 3$ a gal....does that seem right?


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

Lzer0st said:


> 16 gal?? i have a97 gxe and i think i only have a 12...it cost me about 35$ to fill my tank..when gas here is like avergae 3$ a gal....does that seem right?


yea my 1995 GXE only has 12 gallons but my gas gauge has never worked so my light probably does not work right either because i have gone from school to work with the light on and thats an easy 15 - 20 miles. so who knows i may have a 16 gallon i'm just not ready to find out the hard way haha.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

Duffy21690 said:


> yea my 1995 GXE only has 12 gallons but my gas gauge has never worked so my light probably does not work right either because i have gone from school to work with the light on and thats an easy 15 - 20 miles. so who knows i may have a 16 gallon i'm just not ready to find out the hard way haha.



well i drive about 124 miles a day, and i burn exactly a half tank...so it may be 12 gal tank...that sucks...unless my car is 16 and it eats gas like cRazy


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

FYI - Altima fuel tank capacity

'95: 60 liters; 15-7/8 gal.
'96: 60 liters; 15-7/8 gal.
'97: 60 liters; 15-7/8 gal.

These capacities are from the charts found in their respective factory service manuals......


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmm i guess i'm gonna have to get a gas can and find out


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

ctwaley said:


> FYI - Altima fuel tank capacity
> 
> '95: 60 liters; 15-7/8 gal.
> '96: 60 liters; 15-7/8 gal.
> ...



well if this is correct..most likely it is...then my tank has about 256-264 mpg for full tank...i burn 124 daily....with math and all that stuff , i concluded that i get 16 mpg....i know THAT ISNT RIGHT...especially for an altima...and the only mod i did was a short-ram...thats it,,,,..unless im doin sumtin wrong with the calculation...or sumtin...these numbers arent right..HELP


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

Lzer0st said:


> well if this is correct..most likely it is...then my tank has about 256-264 mpg for full tank...i burn 124 daily....with math and all that stuff , i concluded that i get 16 mpg....i know THAT ISNT RIGHT...especially for an altima...and the only mod i did was a short-ram...thats it,,,,..unless im doin sumtin wrong with the calculation...or sumtin...these numbers arent right..HELP


yes so you most deffinitly have a 12 gallon tank because i assume your commute is highway and with a 12 gallon tank that would make 25 - 27 mpg which is right on for an altima on the highway...so they must have come with 12 and 16 gallon tank. so im not crazy! sweet.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Last time I check I had about 2.5 gallons of fuel remaining when the light came on.


----------



## Duffy21690 (Feb 28, 2007)

jserrano said:


> Last time I check I had about 2.5 gallons of fuel remaining when the light came on.


if thats right then my fuel light does still work intermittently


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah I thougght it was close to 16 gallons. I know I have not really filled it up,but when I was looking at the manual, I knew it was close to 16


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There was only one size tank available in the U13 Altima...and the light should come on with about 2 gallons left.


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

Lzer0st said:


> well if this is correct..most likely it is...then my tank has about 256-264 mpg for full tank...i burn 124 daily....with math and all that stuff , i concluded that i get 16 mpg....i know THAT ISNT RIGHT...especially for an altima...and the only mod i did was a short-ram...thats it,,,,..unless im doin sumtin wrong with the calculation...or sumtin...these numbers arent right..HELP


I was getting around 17 mpg for a while, until I came across some threads about changing the ECT sensor (Engine Coolant Temp, not the same as the one for the dash gauge)..............So I did a tolerance check for the sensor, and found it was reading high.........After replacing it, I was getting upper mid-20s for the mpg......Also, I have an A/T, not a stick. so this should be about right.........


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive had my light come on and ive gone - so far - about 80 miles before i chickened out and got gas. i put 14.5 gallons in the altima the other day...


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

ctwaley said:


> I was getting around 17 mpg for a while, until I came across some threads about changing the ECT sensor (Engine Coolant Temp, not the same as the one for the dash gauge)..............So I did a tolerance check for the sensor, and found it was reading high.........After replacing it, I was getting upper mid-20s for the mpg......Also, I have an A/T, not a stick. so this should be about right.........



hmm well ill have to try that out...where exatcly did u find the ect sensor?


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

Lzer0st said:


> hmm well ill have to try that out...where exatcly did u find the ect sensor?


This page in autozone will show you where it is, and the resistance ranges it should read at: Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor

NOTE: If this doesn't show anything, or shows the wrong model, you might have to add the vehicle model starting on this page: Vehicle Selection


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

that seems about right, I was driving about 40 miles to and from wotk, filled up with 20 dollers at 2.00 a gallon, and drove 40x5=200miles in one week with 1/4 of the tank still untouched. hmm, thats cool.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

16 gallon tank holding 12 gallons?

Maybe the previous owner forgot to take out his 'goodies'  Did the car ever come from a police auction? LOL


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

WhiteFox said:


> 16 gallon tank holding 12 gallons?
> 
> Maybe the previous owner forgot to take out his 'goodies'  Did the car ever come from a police auction? LOL


Maybe the string or wire broke and the "goodies" are lying at the bottom of the tank.......


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Hmmm... Only tasted gas once... LOL


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Fuel light usually comes on at around 12-13 gallons


----------

